# raw spot



## labsx2 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a two year old Black lab who likes to lick his back leg near the paw. Anyhow the spot started pretty small and now is about the size of quarter. I have tried a couple of types of sprays both bitter tasting neither of them seem to phase him. I also tried a spray that is supposed to cover and dry it up. It doesn't seem to be any type of infection or injury because it doesn't seem to hinder him. I think it is more of boredom thing that he does when he is in his kennel during the day.
Just wondering if anyone else has ever had their dogs do the same. and were able to get them stop.
Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

heres what it is and its a hard thing to fix so start asap

http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/lick.html


----------



## labsx2 (Oct 14, 2008)

wow,guess i didn't think it would be that serious thanks for the info.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sometimes dogs that are allergic to something do this due to itching/irritation. Might want to take him to the vet and have him tested for allergies...


----------

